# Internet Wiedergabe (kein Radio) mitschneiden



## mirscho (2. Juli 2006)

Halli Hallo!

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie von Audio-Quellen im Internet Musik mitschneide? Die Wiedergabe findet in einem Browser (Opera bzw. IE) statt.

Ginge WaveLab? Mein Onkel hat eine alte 3.05 Version o.Ä., welche er zum bearbeiten nimmt.

Danke!


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Stell ein Micro vor die Lautsprecher. ^^

Kommt halt drauf an, ist es ein Stream oder eine Datei die auf der Seite abgespielt wird?
Dazu solltest Du mal den Quelltext durchsuchen.
Wenn es eine Datei ist, kannst Du sie ganz normal runterladen.
Wenn es ein Stream ist, währe es evtl. nicht unwichtig zu wissen um was für einen Stream es sich handelt.
VLC kann z.b. auch einige Streams "mitschneiden".

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## mirscho (2. Juli 2006)

es ist ein Stream...

Das Programm funktioniert nicht. Stürzt unter XP mit irgendeiner Fehlermeldung (Problembericht senden usw. blabla labber labber) ab. In Win98 sucht er verzweifelt eine unicode.dll.... weis der geier...man muss denn alles nur so kompliuiert sein...das asselt einen ja an


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2006)

Hmm, bei mir (und anderen) funktioniert das Programm ohne Probleme unter XP.

Ansonsten wie gesagt, es ist evtl. nicht unwichtig zu wissen um was für einen Stream es sich handelt.


----------



## mirscho (3. Juli 2006)

Moin!

Vielleicht hilft das weiter:

Dancetrippin dj mix 81: featuring Kiko Navarro&stream=81_hi

Ich habe keine Ahnung um was es sich da für einen Stream handelt, da ich mich in dieser Materie nicht auskenne. :/  Okay, es ist eine WMA Datei...


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2006)

Hmm, ich kann den Stream nicht mal abspielen..... weder unter Windows 2000 noch unter XP (auch nicht mit dem Media Player).
Wenn es am Codec liegen würde, dann hätte mir der Media Player ja vorgeschlagen nach einem passendem Codec zu suchen.
Statt dessen hat er aber einfach nur gemeldet dass das Dateiformat ungültig sei..... dürfte vermutlich an der URL liegen.
Ich nehme mal an dass daher entweder ein spezieller Player (selbst Winamp funktioniert nicht) verwendet werden muss oder dass sich der Stream nur über die entsprechende Seite abspielen lässt (ich vermute eher letzteres).

Da wird Dir also wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als einen Audiorecorder zu suchen, der unabhängig vom Input den Output der Soundkarte aufzeichnen kann.
Da wüsste ich jetzt aber nichts.


----------



## mirscho (4. Juli 2006)

Habe es auch gerade ausprobiert. Der Link führt dazu das der WMPlayer aufgeht und dann kommt die gleiche Meldung. Dann ist es auch letzteres. Man muss auf die Seite gehen. So ein Mist. 

Aber so normale Radio Url´s, welche im WMPlayer abgespielt werden können, gehen dann wohl ohne Probleme? Das wäre eigentlich auch schon mal gut. Es kommen ja auch da immer mal schöne Lieder.

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juli 2006)

Ohne Probleme würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen..... es kommt auch immer auf das Streamingformat (und evtl. dessen Version) an.
Grundvorausetzung ist also dass Du den passenden Codec installiert hast.
Dann gibt es zahlreiche "Streaming Recorder" mit denen Du den Stream als Datei speichern (aufnehmen) kannst.
Wenn es ein Winamp Stream ist, kannst Du ihn auch mit Winamp als *.wav aufnehmen.
Kann sein dass es auch ein Plugin gibt, mit dem Du gleich als z.b. mp3 aufnehmen kannst..... habe ich mich aber nie mit auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## The_Maegges (11. Juli 2006)

Bei Creative Soundkarten (Auf jeden Fall ab Audigy 2 ZS) kannst du als Aufnahmequelle "What you hear" angeben. Damit kannst du eigentlich alles aufnehmen, was grad aus den Boxen tönt.


----------



## zeta2004 (23. Juli 2006)

Tach, ich kenne ein freeware Programm es heist 

No23 - http://www.no23.de/no23web/MP3_OGG_Aufnahme_Player_Download.aspx

(ganz unten No23 Recorder)

 damit kannst du ohne mikrofon aufnehmen. Dazu brauchst du nichts anderes ale die Musik.

falls du noch Fragen hast schreib mir ne mail twunderlich@gmx.de


----------

